# Zenn Vehicles (Made in Canada)



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

Shouldn't this thread be here:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/production-ev-hybrid-discussion-34.html


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, Zenn is a dealer right? Or... a manufacturer anyway. LeTank, are you representing Zenn?


----------



## jsawvel (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, the threads here are a bit slow.

I read that the cityZenn is scheduled will probably be released in early 2010 in Europe. The vehicle is totally dependent on new battery technology by Eestor --the suspense builds. http://www.zenncarblog.com


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Zenn looks cool!  I like it...


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

LeTank said:


> Canadas newest hottest little car "Zenn" hits America.
> http://www.zenncars.com/
> 
> Located in over 30 cities across America.
> ...


I do not like this website software and pop ups sorry but thats just me. Also no price given and "Zenn" only does 25mph where 35 40 mph is much more preferably


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Cotton,

You have to keep in mind... not everything works well everywhere. I.E. in Texas it's very rare to find a street with a posted speed limit below 30 mph, not uncommon to see freeways with 65-80 mph speed limits, etc...

I'll have to pass on the Zenn myself... it just doesn't make sense... not when I can convert my own and keep up with Texas traffic.


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

They are just too "cute" for my taste, I need at least a little testosterone in my ride


----------



## Beyonder (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL....did anyone notice that the floor mats were 95.00??? and the 60.00 wallyworld stereo is 245.00...and for the American's sorry but you get no winter tires or battery insulating system options....you dont get winter or something there? damn tvs been lieing to me all these years...LOL... oh the floor mats are 18.00 at walmart...i doubt they've sold to many of these...lol....

Edit...they're from quebec...thats not canada...they're still trying to separate...LOL


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

welcome to dealer prices

ever bought a hub cap from the dealer? ouch!


----------



## Beyonder (Sep 18, 2008)

xrotaryguy said:


> welcome to dealer prices
> 
> ever bought a hub cap from the dealer? ouch!


 I was being a smartass...lol. although...dealers dont charge for aftermarket radios...they have they're own fancy POS...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

The ZENN is a cheap enough car and looks decent enough, but around here I don't have any 25mph speed limits and I already have clocked 28 mph on my bicycle(no battery power).


----------



## Beyonder (Sep 18, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> The ZENN is a cheap enough car and looks decent enough, but around here I don't have any 25mph speed limits and I already have clocked 28 mph on my bicycle(no battery power).


 I looked into these...the problem with them is they're not legal to drive in about 90% of Canada. Some of our cities have areas that are 30KM/hr through secondary roads, mostly farming districts i believe and they still wont them them bring them out to western Canada.


----------



## turqoisehex (Aug 23, 2009)

I think the Zenn is a great step in the right direction. There are many things that, for me, detract from it, but the fact that it exists at all is fantastic. Obviously higher speed would be great, as I don't believe NEV's are as practical in North America as they are in, say, downtown London, but I love the idea of low cost, high quality EV's.

I hope that eventually these vehicles will become available in the country they are manufactured.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

turqoisehex said:


> I think the Zenn is a great step in the right direction. There are many things that, for me, detract from it, but the fact that it exists at all is fantastic. Obviously higher speed would be great, as I don't believe NEV's are as practical in North America as they are in, say, downtown London, but I love the idea of low cost, high quality EV's.
> 
> I hope that eventually these vehicles will become available in the country they are manufactured.


Zenn would be useless in london, oh and btw whats downtown london i thought it was city centre?, tbh the only thing that would be economical in london would be a boat, cars and london just don't mix. bloody hate london, and for me in the country would be as much use as a chocolate teapot, tracters go faster than the Zenn lol,


----------



## chinaev (Jul 29, 2010)

zenn motor,the name sounds great!
this is a EV supplier from china,www.dl-ev.com
I also like the outlook of road cleaning vehicle!


----------

